# My New Home in Florida!



## leeapachemoon (Feb 28, 2011)

We just got back from a week in Ocala FL, looking at properties. We found a home in Citra, FL. We are so excited and will be down there by May! Here are some pictures.







 






And this is my new nieghbor! She lives behind the new house.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so jealous! hubby and I were just talking about relocating down to that area as they have shows year round. Only problem is we would need to hit the lottery to relocate. I love your new neighbor she is too cool! Have fun redecorating your new home. Good Luck on your move.


----------



## Relic (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh wow l'd give just about anything to have your neighbor beside me..lucky lucky and they spit real good..


----------



## Sterling (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck to you....I'm sure you won't be missing the winter snows we've been getting here.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck with your move!!! Your new neighbor is so cool!!!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are very excited and scared. I am definitely looking forward to all the shows!


----------



## CKC (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool! and I love your new neighbor. I'm a huge giraffe fan. I don't know if it's the angle of the photo... but that leg to fence ratio looks like he/she could just walk over that fence.

Kim


----------



## Barbie (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you. Since you're moving down here in May, you'll be here for what looks to be a big "R" & "A" show weekend in Ocala. There will be a show down here in Sarasota in May.

Welcome!!!

Barbie


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 28, 2011)

CKC said:


> Very cool! and I love your new neighbor. I'm a huge giraffe fan. I don't know if it's the angle of the photo... but that leg to fence ratio looks like he/she could just walk over that fence.
> 
> Kim


You are correct. The interior fence was only 4-5' so she could walk around the whole farm but there is a fence around the farm that is 8-10' so she can't leave the property.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 28, 2011)

Barbie said:


> Looking forward to meeting you. Since you're moving down here in May, you'll be here for what looks to be a big "R" & "A" show weekend in Ocala. There will be a show down here in Sarasota in May.
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> Barbie



I would be happy to met some new horse friends. The realtor is a horse person so at least I feel like I know somebody down there. Too bad I will miss the Chester Weber, Live Oaks show. I hear it is amazing to watch!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! I love your new neighbor. We use to live in Fort Pierce on the east coast.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats! Your neighbor is the coolest ever! Do they have other exotic animals?

I could use a couple months in Florida, I'm sick of snow and cold.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 1, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Congrats! Your neighbor is the coolest ever! Do they have other exotic animals?
> 
> I could use a couple months in Florida, I'm sick of snow and cold.



They also have camel and zebra. No big cats! I was a little afraid that they might. They trained the zebra for the movie 'Racing Stripes'.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 1, 2011)

That is awesome! Looking forward to more Mini people in the area!


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats



Looks like you picked the perfect spot


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Not only a home in Florida that's "mini friendly" but a giraffe over the fence, too! How cool is that?

We own a home in Ormand Beach, FL, on the ocean, but I usually go down there by myself and have friends come or meet me because my husband refuses to fly. And it actually works out OK because then I don't have to hire someone to take care of the horses, as he does it!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 2, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> Not only a home in Florida that's "mini friendly" but a giraffe over the fence, too! How cool is that?
> 
> We own a home in Ormand Beach, FL, on the ocean, but I usually go down there by myself and have friends come or meet me because my husband refuses to fly. And it actually works out OK because then I don't have to hire someone to take care of the horses, as he does it!



I was told that is the closest beach to us but it is still a hour and a half away.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, if you live inland, there are no beaches close by...lol I had to come to terms with this when I first moved here (I live about a half hour from the closest beach) 7 mo. ago. I guess the good thing is, when it is hurricane season your chances of getting hit (other than by rain/some wind) drops a lot!


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 2, 2011)

LindaL said:


> Yep, if you live inland, there are no beaches close by...lol I had to come to terms with this when I first moved here (I live about a half hour from the closest beach) 7 mo. ago. I guess the good thing is, when it is hurricane season your chances of getting hit (other than by rain/some wind) drops a lot!


We got direct hits by 3 hurricanes in one month years ago


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 2, 2011)

LindaL said:


> Yep, if you live inland, there are no beaches close by...lol I had to come to terms with this when I first moved here (I live about a half hour from the closest beach) 7 mo. ago. I guess the good thing is, when it is hurricane season your chances of getting hit (other than by rain/some wind) drops a lot!



I'm not a big beach person anyway. I would be just as happy swimming in a lake but I am REALLY afraid of alligators! We live only 30 minutes from the ocean here in NJ but we never go anyway. I would rather not have to deal with hurricanes so I'll stay in-land. 



 Ocala is beautiful horse country and I can't think of a better place to be!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 3, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I'm not a big beach person anyway. I would be just as happy swimming in a lake but I am REALLY afraid of alligators! We live only 30 minutes from the ocean here in NJ but we never go anyway. I would rather not have to deal with hurricanes so I'll stay in-land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I moved here I was like you about the alligators. I have been here for 7 months and have yet to see an alligator! lol Not to say you won't, but I wouldn't stress about it.





I agree about the Ocala area...


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 11, 2011)

I will be officially moving the last week of March. Very excited! Let me know of any miniature horse clubs or driving clubs you belong to, I can't wait to get involved!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! I don't officially belong to any of the Mini clubs down here, but do support their shows!



There will be a show in Summerfield in April (which is pretty close to you). There are also people up there that trail drive (they are forum members, but not sure if they post much anymore).


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 11, 2011)

April will probably be to soon. I will still be settling in. I am thinking about joining the Florida Whips, it is a driving club, not just for minis. I also have a driving horse so this is ok. Please let me know of any other shows you hear about.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 12, 2011)

Leeapachemoon

You might want to call Bob Rutledge with Candyland miniatures there in Ocala they have a club and they also have a show in May in Marianna Fl. Bobs Club is one of the best. This club is doing the area3 show this year in Tn. Also if you are looking for other clubs in Area 3 you have the Dixieland's miniature horse club out of the Carolina's then you also have the East Coast Miniature Horse Club out of NC. I think all of these clubs are great and we are always looking for new members in our clubs.

Also you have a show in June in Ocala which should not be too far for you. You also have to of the best trainers there in Ocala

Bob Rutledge OF Candyland Miniatures I will look his # up for you and send in a pm for you on the club.

Gayle and Richard Ray of Silver Meadows Training Center they are one of the best for driving and halter the same goes for Bob Rutledge..

Hope you can make to some shows this show season. Look forward to meeting you and your horses. If you have any questions for a steward send me a pm and my husband will call you and answer them for you he does just about all the east coast shows. Look forward to meeting you

Diane


----------



## Barbie (Mar 12, 2011)

The Orange Blossom Miniature Horse Club will be having the show in April at the Conders in Summerfield. In June they will also be putting on what sounds to be a large A/R show in Ocala. There are lots of mini horse people in the Ocala area. There also is the SW Fl MHC which has shows in March, May & October in Sarasota. Bob puts on 2-3 shows a year. We had one last month in Sarasota and Just for Miniatures will have one in May in Mariana.

Looking forward to you getting here.

Barbie


----------



## 3bays (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats and best wishes on your new endeavor. I wish I was leaving NJ!! The new place looks nice!





PS I "know" you from the njhorse forum


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

hunterridgefarm said:


> Leeapachemoon
> 
> You might want to call Bob Rutledge with Candyland miniatures there in Ocala they have a club and they also have a show in May in Marianna Fl. Bobs Club is one of the best. This club is doing the area3 show this year in Tn. Also if you are looking for other clubs in Area 3 you have the Dixieland's miniature horse club out of the Carolina's then you also have the East Coast Miniature Horse Club out of NC. I think all of these clubs are great and we are always looking for new members in our clubs.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this great information. The problem I have with AMHR shows (I only have AMHR minis) is that I don't know what driving classes to go in. I only drive with a meadowbrook type cart and I have only done 4-H and ADS shows. So when I look in 'The Journal' at the show pictures I get so confused because it looks nothing like what I've been doing. Maybe if I join a club I can get a better understanding of what they do at the breed shows. If you can find his number please send it to me. Thanks again.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Barbie said:


> The Orange Blossom Miniature Horse Club will be having the show in April at the Conders in Summerfield. In June they will also be putting on what sounds to be a large A/R show in Ocala. There are lots of mini horse people in the Ocala area. There also is the SW Fl MHC which has shows in March, May & October in Sarasota. Bob puts on 2-3 shows a year. We had one last month in Sarasota and Just for Miniatures will have one in May in Mariana.
> 
> Looking forward to you getting here.
> 
> Barbie



I can't wait to get there either!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

3bays said:


> Congrats and best wishes on your new endeavor. I wish I was leaving NJ!! The new place looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You.

Are you 3bays on NJ-horse? I like this forum so much more!!



There are alot more driving people!


----------



## 3bays (Mar 13, 2011)

I am jerseypacer from njhorse but I rarely post there anymore.







leeapachemoon said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Are you 3bays on NJ-horse? I like this forum so much more!!
> 
> ...


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

3bays said:


> I am jerseypacer from njhorse but I rarely post there anymore.


Hi! Glad you found this wonderful forum!

The one thing I'm going to miss about NJ will be Harness racing. I have heard there are a few training centers but no race tracks. I'm really going to miss the summer nights at the Meadowlands!


----------



## 3bays (Mar 14, 2011)

Im not sure about the harness racing situation in FL but I do know that there is a very active SPHO club down there!



leeapachemoon said:


> Hi! Glad you found this wonderful forum!
> 
> The one thing I'm going to miss about NJ will be Harness racing. I have heard there are a few training centers but no race tracks. I'm really going to miss the summer nights at the Meadowlands!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 14, 2011)

3bays said:


> Im not sure about the harness racing situation in FL but I do know that there is a very active SPHO club down there!



OMG!!! That would be awesome! I agreed to take Shelly's Standardbred and I would love to do some shows with her. She is a lovely driving horse.


----------



## 3bays (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, definately look into SPHOFL. Some of the members even come up here to NJ for the National Show every year.Good luck and enjoy!







leeapachemoon said:


> OMG!!! That would be awesome! I agreed to take Shelly's Standardbred and I would love to do some shows with her. She is a lovely driving horse.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 14, 2011)

The Giraffe is Killing me! I didn't know you could just... *have a giraffe*

I mean... really? Cause that's pretty freaking awesome!

Seriously.

"Oh that, that's just my pet giraffe. He just, ya know, chills out, and does giraffe things."

Also, welcome to FL!

I am way south of you in Palm Beach- hope you enjoy it!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 14, 2011)

Sun Runner Stables said:


> The Giraffe is Killing me! I didn't know you could just... *have a giraffe*
> 
> I mean... really? Cause that's pretty freaking awesome!
> 
> ...


They train exotic animals for movies and such. lol

He trained the zebra for the movie 'Racing Stripes'

2 more weeks til we move in!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 15, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> They train exotic animals for movies and such. lol
> 
> He trained the zebra for the movie 'Racing Stripes'
> 
> 2 more weeks til we move in!


Best.Neighbors.Ever.

I'm jealous!


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it!

We have a home in Ormand Beach, Florida, that I inherited. It's right on the ocean, but I don't get down there very often. I looked up Citra on Mapquest, and you are only 90 minutes away from our place. We have friends that live in Ocala!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked i want your new neighbor!!!!!! lol. talk about bombproofing the minis...


----------



## garyo (Mar 25, 2011)

If that giraffe lived next to us we would breed it to some of our minis. Then maybe we could get some of those looooooong necks we see in some of the ads in the breed magazines. LOL

On a serious note there is harness racing weekly in Dade City, Fl. I believe both minis and ponies can participate.

We live about 1 1/2-2 hours south of Citra in Brooksville.

Our club, Orange Blossom Miniature Horse Club, is based in Ocala and has three shows yearly.

Please feel free to contact me about upcoming shows and events. Our June 17-19 show for AMHA/AMHR/ASPC and will also include show ponies.

Welcome to the "Sunshine State".

Gary


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 25, 2011)

garyo said:


> If that giraffe lived next to us we would breed it to some of our minis. Then maybe we could get some of those looooooong necks we see in some of the ads in the breed magazines. LOL
> 
> On a serious note there is harness racing weekly in Dade City, Fl. I believe both minis and ponies can participate.
> 
> ...


I already have contacted you. Ruth already e-mailed me about the up coming shows. Thank you.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 28, 2011)

I will be leaving NJ tomorrow for my new home in Florida! Yeah!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 28, 2011)

Let us know when you get there,woohoo




.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 28, 2011)

I should say Welcome to Florida, though I am not there yet. I am looking in the Northern area around Jacksonville. It is where most of my family is now and I am sooooooooo tired of all the cold weather. At least when someone wants to see a Mini in the winter i do not have to show them a picture of the most hairiest of beasts. For some reason they do not sell when they are so hairy.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 29, 2011)

Riverdance...I thought the same thing as you about the winter hair, but this being my 1st winter here in Florida...I guess I was wrong! They still grow quite a winter coat! And Jacksonville is "north", so they will for sure grow a winter coat there! Kind of funny that they would, but it does get cold at night, so they keep themselves warm at night and sweat during the day...





Leeapachemoon...let us know when you get here! Safe trip!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 31, 2011)

I just realized you are moving right in the middle of all of the storms here! Hope you arrived safely and everything is OK there at your new place!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats and Good Luck! BTW love your new neighbor


----------



## LindaL (Apr 8, 2011)

Are ya there yet??


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to keep everyone waiting. I didn't have internet service for a few days. But.....

 

I am finally here!!!! 





My Horses will be here on Sunday/Monday so I am very excited.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2011)

Hooray and congratulations!








May I be the first to wish you loads of happiness in your new home. Hope the horses arrive safely - when you get unpacked and a bit more settled, dont forget we love pictures!

Anna


----------



## LindaL (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats!! Did you hit any of the storms we had earlier last week??

Glad you are there safe and sound...hope all goes well with the horse transport, too!!





You should come say Hi at the show in Summerfield next weekend...we'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes.

 

We missed the storms because we got held up in GA, long story, but it was rainy when we got here. 

 

I went to the little horse show they have in Sparr today. I will go there to do Halter and Showmanship with my minis just because it's so close to my home. I will try to get to the show in Summerfield on Saturday just to watch and check things out.

My horses left NJ this morning and should be here tomorrow. So excited! I will take lots of pictures when they get here.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally pics of my horses in their new homes. Can't wait to meet some of you this weekend at the mini show.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the pictures - they all look well settled and very happy in their new beautiful surroundings. So glad they made the journey without incident and arrived safely - bet you were thrilled to see them again!

Enjoy your visit to the show this weekend.





Anna


----------



## LindaL (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad horses made the trip safely...they look like they are happy at their new home!





We may not make it to the show this weekend...still hoping we will, but since we decided not to show (I sold our trailer...lol



), a friend of ours is having a Bday party, so may go to that instead. If we go, it will be on Saturday I think. If you go, ask Abby (the lady who owns the farm) if Linda is there.


----------



## 3bays (Apr 21, 2011)

Your new place looks very nice. Was all the fencing, etc there when you moved in or did you have to build accomodations yourself? Your ponies are cute!!!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 22, 2011)

3bays said:


> Your new place looks very nice. Was all the fencing, etc there when you moved in or did you have to build accomodations yourself? Your ponies are cute!!!



We put up 2 new paddocks but the 3rd paddock was there and the property border was fenced as well.


----------

